# In loving memory...



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Here lies: a small mod with a big punch
Name: Smok. G
Surname: priv baby

Lived: 11-2017 to 06-2019
Cause of death: leak onto pcb
You will be missed:
You left behind a loving vaper, daughter vaporesso Luxe and our son puma 200w

Life battered you through wrong wicks, short circuits, leaking atties and accidental drops you were kind and provided amazing vape times, I tried to resuscitate you with rice and you came back for a few weeks because you knew I needed you. I will all way remember you for taking me off the stinkies you will always be in my pitstop box

Thank you for your great vapes and long battery life I will miss you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Just put a damn battery in it to confirm death, and it's alive again, WTF what a twist in the story

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Does anyone have that special mod that they would like to say bye for or one that has an Interesting story... Please post

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/9/19)

Maybe a mild stroke


SparkySA said:


> Just put a damn battery in it to confirm death, and it's alive again, WTF what a twist in the story
> 
> View attachment 177726

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (15/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Does anyone have that special mod that they would like to say bye for or one that has an Interesting story... Please post



Great thread @SparkySA 
We all get very attached to our mods and vaping devices
When these mods give up or break it can and often is a very sad day indeed
I have been quite lucky in that my regular fleet is strong and healthy and I have not had problems
I’ve had one or two mods fail in the past but none that I was attached to that is worthy of this thread

There is one mod that is dear to my heart and will likely end up here. That’s my istick50. I can feel it’s internal battery is on its way and I am going to be extremely sad when it needs to be retired. This mod has been with me through so much. It’s my main out and abouter, car mod, never fail mod, reliable driver for the mighty sub tank Mini. Have travelled far and wide with it. Cape Town, game reserve, lots of trips. It carried me through VapeCon 2016 and 2017 as my main carry. What a mod. I can feel lumps in my throat already...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Silver said:


> Great thread @SparkySA
> We all get very attached to our mods and vaping devices
> When these mods give up or break it can and often is a very sad day indeed
> I have been quite lucky in that my regular fleet is strong and healthy and I have not had problems
> ...


Yup I'm just glad my little buddy is still alive and kicking, I heard from a vape store owner juice got in the ribbon cable of the touch screen and there was a short on the pcb when I pressed fire, I'm glad that evaporated, yup I was very sad that I had to say goodbye to my gpriv baby

Glad she's still with me though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern (15/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Just put a damn battery in it to confirm death, and it's alive again, WTF what a twist in the story
> 
> View attachment 177726


Damn more plot twists than a Tyler Perry movie 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/9/19)

I had a few that failed bro. Two wismec luxotics had cardiac failure,pico squeeze thats a vegetable after heat stroke and a twisp vega that had the same frankenstein experience as yours. It was dead for a day then self resuscitated the next morning. Miraculously its still working except it drains the living dinges out of its lipo even when off,after a day. So it needs a pacemaker.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/9/19)

A little electrical silicone and a spray job got my old venger back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> View attachment 177839
> 
> 
> A little electrical silicone and a spray job got my old venger back.


O ooohhh a chin lift

Reactions: Like 2


----------

